# [RISOLTO]The app. x crashed and caused the signal 8 (SIGFPE)

## fbcyborg

Da qualche ora sto avendo casini sotto KDE.

Come provo ad avviare Konsole o yakuake ottengo un crash e vedo che si tratta di un segnale SIGFPE.

Lo sfondo del desktop è partito per i fatti suoi ed ora è tutto bianco. 

Ad esempio se avvio Konsole ottengo un crash con messaggio:

 *Quote:*   

> The application Konsole (konsole) crashed and caused the signal 8 (SIGFPE)

 

Ed ecco il backtrace:

 *Quote:*   

> (no debugging symbols found)
> 
> [...]
> 
> (no debugging symbols found)
> ...

 

Nel frattempo provo a ricompilare tutto ma non sono molto fiducioso.

----------

## djinnZ

hai rimosso per caso un driver nvidia od ati proprietario senza prima aver dato eselect opengl xorg-x11 o ricompilato qualcosa con il driver proprietario selezionato?

A me dava errori simili (quando avevo ancora il diritto di poter usare linux, sic) a causa dell'incompatibilità tra pax ed opengl/fglrx.

A naso dovrebbe bastare ricompilare con opzioni più conservative kdelib e mesa, di più non so perché lo stato ladro ed imbecille ed una rappresentanza di categoria inqualificabile mi hanno tolto il diritto di usare il sistema operativo che mi pare e non sono più tanto aggiornato.

----------

## fbcyborg

No non ho fatto nulla del genere. 

Per di più da molto tempo uso solo il driver open source della intel.

Comunque intanto per non saper né leggere né scrivere sto ricompilando tutto il sistema.

----------

## fbcyborg

Niente da fare, il problema rimane.

Ecco le flag use con le quali ho compilato kdelibs e mesa:

```
[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6  USE="acl alsa arts branding cups fam spell tiff utempter -avahi -bindist -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-7.3-r1  USE="nptl -debug -doc -motif -pic -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 0 kB

```

Anke yakuake è un macello.. quando lo apro rimane "la scia".

----------

## djinnZ

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ricompilare con opzioni più conservative

 ovvero cflags base senza forzare mmx e simili, in più non so se hai letto che per far funzionare correttamente l'ultima versione di xorg serve un kernel >= 2.6.30 o qualcosa del genere. Questo è tutto quel che so.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho un kernel 2.6.30-r1.

Guarda, ho ricompilato world ma non sembrava essersi risolto nulla.

Poi ho ricompilato mesa e kdelibs, ma senza modificare alcuna flag, ed ora pare comportarsi meglio.. speriamo che duri.

----------

## devilheart

puoi provare ad abilitare le opzioni di debug come da handbook per vedere in quale punto del codice c'è il crash. così hai un rapporto da mandare upstream

----------

## fbcyborg

Al momento sembra non presentare più problemi.. 

mettiamo risolto... (per ora).

----------

